# How big is G?



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

We are looking at getting our son a Lionel set for Christmas; he'll be 6 1/2. He's had the Fisher Price Geotrax sets for several years now, and he's kind of starting to outgrow them.

After looking online, my husband is pretty set on the Lionel Pennsylvania Flyer Freight set, O gauge:
http://www.amazon.com/Lionel-Pennsylvania-Flyer-Freight-Train/dp/B004L3IKQI/ref=lh_ni_t

But I'm still torn because there's such a *big *price difference if we go with the G gauge:
http://www.amazon.com/Pennsylvania-...s=lionel+pennsylvania+flyer+g-gauge+train+set

Is the G gause really so huge?? He's worried it will take up a lot of room in the living room. Other than size, what's the difference?

thanks!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

G gauge is big and does need a lot of room. Of the two sets you posted above, the O gauge set is still going to be operating 20 years from now, and probably longer. I can't see that G gauge set doing the same.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

G gauge is big and does need a lot of room. Of the two sets you posted above, the O gauge set is still going to be operating 20 years from now, and probably longer. I can't see that G gauge set doing the same. 

Where did this come from????

My friends LGB G scale set has been running for more than 20 years.
Depends on what you buy and there are cheap sets in all scales that will not last and there are robust sets that last forever.
I have an engine from HO that I bought in 1959 that still smokes and chuffs when run and is all original parts!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's about this big.


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

oh wow .... thanks!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Minimum circle for G is aprox 4'3", for O aprox 31", o27 (similar to O) is 27". Don


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

The Lionel "G" set shown is battery powered.
That in and of itself eliminates track cleaning, but does add battery charging and occasional battery replacement.
I have "G" stuff I have been running for almost 30 years, but almost all of it has required some (or a lot) of maintenance.
Easier for kids to see.
Dave


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> Where did this come from????
> 
> My friends LGB G scale set has been running for more than 20 years.
> Depends on what you buy and there are cheap sets in all scales that will not last and there are robust sets that last forever.


If you looked at the link to the Lionel Battery G scale set that was posted, you'd understand. My grandfather has LGB/Bachmann sets that are older than me that still operate wonderfully. I was referring to the cheaper battery powered ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

I have zero experience with the Lionel battery stuff. Time will tell on how it lasts in service.
I have a LOT of experience with the original Bach Battery Big Haulers, and those were junk.
I have even MORE experience with proper radio/battery stuff, and it works very well......in fact, often you'll wear an engine out, pull the gear, and swap it to a new loco.
Dave


----------

